# Im speechless



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM you are not going to believe what has just happened, I don't want to speak too soon in case I tempt fate, but I just got a message on fb . Bet that has everyones mind whirling till I update this thread


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Not Tracey with a ferret under her washing basket again?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Erm! wonder if there's oat to ferret out here


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Not Tracey with a ferret under her washing basket again?


Well shes got something to do with it, in a roundabout way, so have you


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Think yourself lucky it's a ferret under the washing basket and not a spider under the chopping board  (she's terrified of spiders so trapped one in the sink under the chopping board till her hubby came home :lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Think yourself lucky it's a ferret under the washing basket and not a spider under the chopping board  (she's terrified of spiders so trapped one in the sink under the chopping board till her hubby came home :lol


Awww I would have done a spider/Tracey rescue if I was nearer, Im chief spider catcher in this house anyway


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder what TDM wants, I think i have an idea though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I will (hopefully) be updating this thread later today


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I will (hopefully) be updating this thread later today


any update


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> any update


YESSSSSSS 

For those of you who don't remember, in February a little ferret was found in the garden of a friend of Jazzys, she posted on my fb asking for advice, but the boy was obviously suffering, he was trapped under a laundry basket in the garden, the rspca refused to come out and the lady who found him was nervous about touching him. So off I went to get him . He was dehydrated, malnourished and had lost the use of his rear legs. He wasn't chipped so I didn't have a lot of hope of finding his owners, however his owner rang one of the vets that I rang to report finding him , and he was returned to her. 
I found out that he was about 7/8 years old and his name was Fonzi (Alfonse), he was much loved and his mum was over the moon to get him back.
Fast forward to yesterday when I got a message, his mum was pregnant and having a difficult pregnancy, she was having to move house and the new landlord wouldn't allow any pets. So she asked if I would be willing to take him back permanently 
Hes in a spare cage at the moment, but when hes settled in I will see what he thinks to the mob, if they get on he can move into their run with them 

Anyone want pictures?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> YESSSSSSS
> 
> For those of you who don't remember, in February a little ferret was found in the garden of a friend of Jazzys, she posted on my fb asking for advice, but the boy was obviously suffering, he was trapped under a laundry basket in the garden, the rspca refused to come out and the lady who found him was nervous about touching him. So off I went to get him . He was dehydrated, malnourished and had lost the use of his rear legs. He wasn't chipped so I didn't have a lot of hope of finding his owners, however his owner rang one of the vets that I rang to report finding him , and he was returned to her.
> I found out that he was about 7/8 years old and his name was Fonzi (Alfonse), he was much loved and his mum was over the moon to get him back.
> ...


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why didn't you say so


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

He looks to be in better condition than the last time I saw his pic. Does he look improved to you gill? 
Has he been on his own his whole life?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> He looks to be in better condition than the last time I saw his pic. Does he look improved to you gill?
> Has he been on his own his whole life?


He had two girls living with him when he was younger, but hes been alone for several years now. He looks so much better, hes walking about, although hes still a wee bit wobbly, and his coat feels much better. Hes still a bit underweight but I think that might be age related. Hes so loving though, he just adores being cuddled


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is he good at being handled? I'm hoping to see some great pics of him playing with the others


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Is he good at being handled? I'm hoping to see some great pics of him playing with the others


He was partly hand reared and you can tell, he thinks he is human I think, hes so cuddly and sweet, he was when he was here last time too, but I wasn't sure if that was just acceptance because he was so ill, obviously hes just naturally a softie


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

and one last one, I think he is settled


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Love the little pink toes


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aaawww bless him
He's lovely!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww he's so cute :001_wub::001_wub: 

How's he doing?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw I always wanted him to stay with you and now you have him!... must be fate

Hes absolutely gorgeous Gill.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Awwww he's so cute :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> How's he doing?


Hes doing great Jazzy, hes so loving, but he sleeps far more then the others, I think its because of his age though.



noushka05 said:


> aw I always wanted him to stay with you and now you have him!... must be fate
> 
> Hes absolutely gorgeous Gill.


Thanks hun, I think there were a lot of people (including me) who didn't want him to leave last time, its so lovely to have him back again


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Cough more pics cough


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Cough more pics cough


I will get some for you today


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tonights pics are all a bit similar, I forgot to take any till he was having a cuddle and a treat of some yummy oil 









and one really poor quality one of him asleep in his bed on his back


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is one very lucky ferret you really have made this little ferret so happy, you should all be so proud of yourselves


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

He looks really chilled with you there too Gill , he's fallen on his feet going to you.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

A quick video from today of him in the digging box


----------

